# Automatische Anmeldung unter SuSE 8.2



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

könnte mir jmd verraten, wie ich mich unter SuSE 8.2 automatisch anmelden kann, d.h.
dass er sich automatisch bein Systemstart als definierter Benutzer einloggt und ich nich erst Passwort usw. engeben muss?

Danke, 

MfG
Alex


----------



## Sinac (28. Januar 2004)

Unter Konsole oder GUI?


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

unter dem gui...


----------



## Sinac (28. Januar 2004)

Welcher Manager? Ich denke mal kdm? Also unter gdm kannste das soweit ich weiß in der .conf einstellen, schau mal mal in deine kdm.conf, dürfte in /etc oder /etc/X11 liegen...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## alexdoehla (23. Februar 2004)

Danke, habs schon rausbekommen


----------

